# Hold On!



## Crosby (Jun 21, 2008)

Mt. Nebo, don't fall off the bluff. Just for fun... Comments welcome


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 22, 2008)

"Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooo!" :shock:

You rushed to his rescue immediately after you took the photo, I take it! 
(So where were his feet rested?)


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 22, 2008)

The lemming that wouldn't...


----------



## Crosby (Jun 22, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> "Oh nooooooooooooooooooooooo!" :shock:
> 
> You rushed to his rescue immediately after you took the photo, I take it!
> (So where were his feet rested?)


 
There is a ledge below that is very safe, otherwise I would have had a nervous breakdown for him being there. 

He has no fear of heights when it comes to bluffs. When he was eight, we were riding ATV's and stopped on this really tall bluff with a shear face. He got off the ATV, went straight to the edge and sat down. I saw him just as he got to the edge and my heart literally jumped out of my chest.ale:

He doesn't scare his dad like that any more.


----------



## Chiller (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice one Crosby.   Gotta dig the expression too.


----------



## ShaCow (Jun 24, 2008)

haha, not tempted to step on his fingers ey?


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 24, 2008)

Heehee, fun shot!


----------

